# New Wineglasses!



## luvs (Jun 2, 2005)

i ordered some new wineglasses tonite. i have several already, but these are by far my favorites. i'm going to use them for my wine-tasting course. i ordered the smaller ones.

what do you guys think?


----------



## pdswife (Jun 2, 2005)

lol... add wine glasses to the christmas list Luvs.  You're really on a roll.
Paul and I keep looking at wine glasses but, the ones he likes I don't and the ones
I like he doesn't.   These are pretty cool.  Are they made of heavy glass?


----------



## Pam Leavy (Jun 2, 2005)

I saw some this weekend that were fun.  They were really thin glass, without a stem.  It was a kind of mini fish bowl.

I am still thinking about them.  Might just have to buy them.

Pam


----------



## choclatechef (Jun 2, 2005)

Luvs!  I am disappointed in you......

I thought sure you would have pink crystal wine glasses!


----------



## luvs (Jun 3, 2005)

pdswife said:
			
		

> lol... add wine glasses to the christmas list Luvs. You're really on a roll.
> Paul and I keep looking at wine glasses but, the ones he likes I don't and the ones
> I like he doesn't. These are pretty cool. Are they made of heavy glass?


 
lol, pds, i'm trying to get things together for my new house, that's all.
i imagine these glasses are heavier than the average wineglass; i won't know for sure until they arrive. i'll let you know!


----------



## lyndalou (Jun 4, 2005)

I have a lot of wineglasses and keep buying more. I bought some stemless glasses at Pottery Barn a couple of weeks ago. They are a very pale green  and I have 2 sizes.We like them a lot.


----------



## luvs (Jun 4, 2005)

i really liked a set of stemless glasses i saw at williams-sonoma, lyndalou, but my previous wine-tasting teacher had warned that you need a stem and need to hold onto that or else the wine will get warm and will not be at its best.


----------



## Paint (Jun 4, 2005)

Very nice Luvs - when's the housewarming?

Paint.


----------



## Claire (Jun 6, 2005)

I really want a couple of the stemless wine glasses ... for drinking stuff like brandy.  Why are glasses such fads.  When I had to replace all my crystal, I looked around like crazy, but could not find "Marie Antoinette" champagne glasses (I have flutes now) or brandy snifters (what I could find were only the ones that look like tulips).  Oh, I could find both in cheapo stuff with a rolled lip, but not in good crystal (yes, give me lots of lead and a really fine lip).  I DO like my new crystal, but really wish I could find those old shapes.


----------



## ticoterry-EXPAT (Jun 17, 2005)

F.Y.I., Legend sez that the "Mari Antoinette" champagne glass was created in the form of her breast !


----------

